# Heat pressed; Transfer paper not peeling off the tshirt



## tobietn (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi.
I am came across a issue when I heat press the transfer paper onto the tshirt.

When i try to transfer the image to my tshirt the transfer paper sticks on the shirt and it doesn't peel off. i have to rip off the transfer paper (eventually tear) and the image doesn't transfer on the shirt as well.

Did I use too much pressure or kept the transfer paper pressed too long? 

any feedback is appreciated!! Thank you.


----------



## ArferMo (Jul 18, 2010)

What paper did you use.


----------



## tobietn (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Arf.

I used avery light transfer paper (stretch) from Walmart/office depot. 

I let the heat press warm up for about a minute. I press the transfer paper for about 1 min on 350 degree. I let it cool down and when I try to peel it, the transfer paper is attached to the tshirt. I literally have to rip the paper off the shirt and the ink is still on the transfer paper.

It worked before and then I bought more of the same kind to try out other designs, the problem occurred.


----------



## shivymc1 (Sep 20, 2012)

check your temp and pressure settings


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you tried to peel while it's still hot?

(Paper that you can buy at WalMart, etc is generally crap. )


----------

